
About 41% of Kickstarter Projects Fail  - zoowar
https://mashable.com/2012/06/12/kickstarter-failures/
======
rsingla
I think a lower goal and lower duration leading to higher success makes sense.
As the article says, the lower goal average is just more realistic which I say
resonates with people who are looking to back a project. As for duration,
well...wouldn't you want to get in on something cool before it expires?

------
joshsegall
That's surprisingly low. I would have expected more of a long tail of failures
approaching 70%. Maybe more people than expected are lowering their target to
ensure it's reached.

